# The Atlantic says uber drivers are just like Strippers



## JTull (Oct 15, 2015)

Well maybe that is an exaggeration but both are contract workers......

http://www.theatlantic.com/business...e-sharing-economy-no-ones-an-employee/395027/


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes, and pro Uber drivers, just like pro strippers, have a zero glitter rule.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

It takes way more cojones to strip then to drive someone cross town for short money.
Plus, strippers make money.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Just like strippers except for the tipping rule. 
Uber drivers aren't driving around with a thong full of cash.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> Just like strippers except for the tipping rule.
> Uber drivers aren't driving around with a thong full of cash.


Speak for yourself.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Speak for yourself.


^^^
Yeh.... I knew that bulge was fake. 
Did I actually type that? 
Hah!


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Ha ha ha, funniest post today! Yes that's right, and I would strip for extra cash while driving Uber only if I could...


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> Just like strippers except for the tipping rule.
> Uber drivers aren't driving around with a thong full of cash.


How do you know? Did you check? rofl


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> Just like strippers except for the tipping rule.
> Uber drivers aren't driving around with a thong full of cash.


There's no free rides in the VIP room.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

yoyodyne said:


> There's no free rides in the VIP room.


Ain't it the truth?


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

Strippers earn way more than Uber drivers (and much of it in cash), but their careers are usually over by age 40.
I wouldn't want to be a stripper.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> Just like strippers except for the tipping rule.
> Uber drivers aren't driving around with a thong full of cash.


Your quote has inspired me to impart a new driving technique. Thank you.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

The article the OP is talking about probably notes that strippers were not independent contractors but employees in court cases that were brought on their behalf.
If everybody dropped a like on the dude he could then post the article.


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

I haven't laughed so hard since reading this thread. Bravo!


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

I like taking strippers home, lol


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JTull said:


> Well maybe that is an exaggeration but both are contract workers......
> 
> ah snap, won't let me post the link... Gotta find it yourself I guess.


I think after a certain number of likes and being a member fir 24 hours or something you can post a link.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> I like taking strippers home, lol


Trust me, all they want to do is get their hooks in you and suck your bank account dry. Turn Sugar Daddy into Splenda Daddy.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Neil Yaremchuk said:


> Your quote has inspired me to impart a new driving technique. Thank you.


^^^
Haha.... Good luck! 
Keep us posted.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> Trust me, all they want to do is get their hooks in you and suck your bank account dry. Turn Sugar Daddy into Splenda Daddy.


^^^
PLUS..... they want you to install a pole in your bedroom. 
Been there, done that.


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> Trust me, all they want to do is get their hooks in you and suck your bank account dry. Turn Sugar Daddy into Splenda Daddy.


This perfectly describes Ubers behavior toward its drivers.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> PLUS..... they want you to install a pole in your bedroom.
> Been there, done that.


Well, when I had stripper girl friends my wife probably would have objected to a stripper pole in our bedroom. But I'm a good boys these days. Even with all of my life changing money.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Strippers get tips.


----------



## JTull (Oct 15, 2015)

http://www.theatlantic.com/business...e-sharing-economy-no-ones-an-employee/395027/

Sorry, it's actually an older article, but the Atlantic has a few other good reads about Uber as well.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

JTull said:


> http://www.theatlantic.com/business...e-sharing-economy-no-ones-an-employee/395027/
> 
> Sorry, it's actually an older article, but the Atlantic has a few other good reads about Uber as well.


^^^
Those articles never become outdated. Hah!


----------



## JoeOnWheels (Oct 26, 2015)

Um... well no-one is throwing paper currency at me, but, like, whatever.

The Atlantic, on rare occasions has some thought provoking articles, but frankly, they are turning into clickbait hos. Despite BEING a business, they are too detached to understand that anyone else needs to be a business to put food on the table, not _government cheese_.


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

I didn't read the article but the title of this thread reminds me something I think about since driving full-time for Lyft. About 15 years ago HBO had a documentary series on strippers called "G-String Divas." Since driving for Lyft a line one of the strippers said comes to mind all the time now: "When I make a lot of money, I love my job but when I don't make a lot of money I HATE this job!." 

That's exactly how I feel about driving.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

JTull said:


> Well maybe that is an exaggeration but both are contract workers......
> 
> http://www.theatlantic.com/business...e-sharing-economy-no-ones-an-employee/395027/


Are Uber drivers trying to resolve their daddy issues through Kalanick???


----------



## itniloe (May 13, 2015)

The stripper I gave a ride home a few weeks ago thought we had similar jobs.
Very nice person and she tipped.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Einstein said:


> This perfectly describes Ubers behavior toward its drivers.


That may be the dumbest comment ever. When has Uber ever taken money OUT of your bank account?


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> It takes way more cojones to strip then to drive someone cross town for short money.
> Plus, strippers make money.


With way less miles,lol.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

pbracing33b said:


> I like taking strippers home, lol


To which home, theirs or yours?


----------

